# Work Gloves



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm trying to find a pair of work gloves that will keep my fingers warm (sort of) while plowing my driveway with an old open crawler. It takes about an hour to make one pass & get back to my pellet stove in the shop. From past experience, the number of grams of insulation don't seem to mean much. My 40 gram Wells Lamont gloves do a bit better job than my 100 gram Wells Lamont gloves. The temperature in the mountains here in North Central Washington State averages around 20 deg. & somewhat colder with the wind. If somebody has a pair that actually works, I'd like to know about it.

Vic


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When I was up in the Yukon in the dead of winter years back, I used mitts. Sheepskin liners in a pair of leather gauntlets that look not unlike welding gloves.
I find with the gloves in the winter, working outside, I tend to not hold onto the controls any longer than I have to. As soon as you start pulling the steering levers the hands will start to get cold, then let go... wiggle the fingers and they start to warm up right away.
Another trick we used in the real bitter cold, was to tarp in the sides of the engine compartment. That would direct the warm air through the operators position


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I never wear gloves. Even in -30 my hands don't get cold unless I handle an aluminum ladder or holding on to the steering wheel on my tractor with wind blowing since I'm not actually moving. Then I alternate my hands to my jacket pocket. In the coldest of weather though, my hands will stay warm to the touch, as others around me in disbelief have shook my hand to see if they were cold. 

Anyways, have you ever tried the electric heated gloves such as these?

https://www.freeshipdeal.com/produc...NLE380OO0boEi0DBldnZLu5UyEyrHhCBoCPkEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

U.S. Army standard issue arctic mittens from a surplus store. Worked good at -40..... Don't get me started on how I know


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

Good stuff, guys! I grew up in upstate New York in the 40's & 50's where winter temperatures ran down to -30 on average. On occasion, it got to -40. I won't mention the 14 ft. drifts between the house & barn we had to deal with. My dad didn't wear a hat until his ears froze, so I'm inclined to put something on my hands. I don't like mittens but will try a couple of suggestions from this post. My crawlers send no heat back to the seat as both fan blades are reversed from working on farms, I guess.

Vic


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Army surplus stores carry winter isdue gloves with wool liners. They are the warmest standard gloves I have found. No batteries to go bad. Also, they make small ready heat packs you can insert into the backhand side of the glove. Last about 4 hours.


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

Ed Williams said:


> Army surplus stores carry winter isdue gloves with wool liners. They are the warmest standard gloves I have found. No batteries to go bad. Also, they make small ready heat packs you can insert into the backhand side of the glove. Last about 4 hours.


I'll have to look around---I may have a pair left over from when I was in the military.

Vic


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I always liked the old school leather choppers with wool liners for cold weather.

Mittens>gloves

Another option would be to wire in some snowmobile hand warmers.


----------



## cbxjeff (Apr 28, 2020)

Vic Bunn said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of work gloves that will keep my fingers warm (sort of) while plowing my driveway with an old open crawler. It takes about an hour to make one pass & get back to my pellet stove in the shop. From past experience, the number of grams of insulation don't seem to mean much. My 40 gram Wells Lamont gloves do a bit better job than my 100 gram Wells Lamont gloves. The temperature in the mountains here in North Central Washington State averages around 20 deg. & somewhat colder with the wind. If somebody has a pair that actually works, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> Vic


I use B&G item 3655B gloves. They do a good job for me but I usually don't spend more than an hour or two outside. I'm in the Indy area and if it's below 20 degrees I just stay in unless it's really important.


----------



## MaineDeere (May 4, 2016)

Vic Bunn said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of work gloves that will keep my fingers warm (sort of) while plowing my driveway with an old open crawler. It takes about an hour to make one pass & get back to my pellet stove in the shop. From past experience, the number of grams of insulation don't seem to mean much. My 40 gram Wells Lamont gloves do a bit better job than my 100 gram Wells Lamont gloves. The temperature in the mountains here in North Central Washington State averages around 20 deg. & somewhat colder with the wind. If somebody has a pair that actually works, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> Vic


Well I just now got off my tractor after clearing my driveway, half mile with a stream going under and another culvert and lots of twists and turns. This morning it was -4 and it has warmed up to 12. I personally use leather gloves with liners. They keep me in good condition and I have had frost bite on my fingers and toes in the past. So they do get cold easily. I sometimes put a hand warmer in my pocket just in case. I also have a pair of waterfowl, neoprene gloves, that are used for pulling decoys out of ice water. They are well molded to your hands and allow for excellent finger control. They go all the way up to your elbows. Look in Cabela’s or another sporting/hunting store. I use them occasionally, like if I am out in the weather but not working hard. They will actually make me too hot. Good luck

Walt


----------



## T. Cruit (Feb 25, 2019)

Many years ago I only had a motorcycle and keeping my hands warm was very difficult. I was in college at the time and a classmate gave me a pair of leather military issue gloves with wool liners. They worked better than thinsulate and neoprene. One day I rode down to 22F. Don't think I had the gloves yet because when I got to my exit couldn't move clutch hand.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The black leather Army issue gloves with the wool inserts are "dress uniform" gloves. They are really nice, but they're not designed to be heavy work gloves. The best for actual work are the arctic field gloves, especially the ones with the trigger finger rather than just plain mittens. They also come with wool liners and if your hands still get cold, slip some of those hand warmer packs into the wool liners. M1965 gloves...... Here they are for $16










https://www.mcguirearmynavy.com/pro...MI_d3LwbXW7QIVth6tBh2HzQOPEAQYBiABEgJa7vD_BwE


----------



## csas309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Vic Bunn said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of work gloves that will keep my fingers warm (sort of) while plowing my driveway with an old open crawler. It takes about an hour to make one pass & get back to my pellet stove in the shop. From past experience, the number of grams of insulation don't seem to mean much. My 40 gram Wells Lamont gloves do a bit better job than my 100 gram Wells Lamont gloves. The temperature in the mountains here in North Central Washington State averages around 20 deg. & somewhat colder with the wind. If somebody has a pair that actually works, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> Vic


A mechanic who works on ski lifts and snow making machinery told me wear a pair of rubber medical type gloves over vaseline or something greasy smeared on your hands. Then a pair of whatever gloves you like on top. He said they take the outer gloves off when they have to work anything wet (snowmaking!) I've been doing this for years and it works great. 2 hours today on a crawler pushing the shoveling snow with warm hands


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Been there, done that..... We rarely made snow at less than 10 degrees. Almost impossible to keep the water lines from freezing up.


----------



## larry ritch (Sep 3, 2018)

Vic Bunn said:


> I'm trying to find a pair of work gloves that will keep my fingers warm (sort of) while plowing my driveway with an old open crawler. It takes about an hour to make one pass & get back to my pellet stove in the shop. From past experience, the number of grams of insulation don't seem to mean much. My 40 gram Wells Lamont gloves do a bit better job than my 100 gram Wells Lamont gloves. The temperature in the mountains here in North Central Washington State averages around 20 deg. & somewhat colder with the wind. If somebody has a pair that actually works, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> Vic


I use one of those ready heaters that runs of a 1lb cylinder and drape a blanket over my legs and arms to help hold the heat in . works pretty good . A lot of the fancy people use them in a golf cart . If I had to I would use 2 pieces of plywood on the sides an one across the top . it warms up nicely that way . just some ideas . Make the wood box so you can just lift it and set it down after you get on .


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have been toying with a PVC frame and an old tarp to make a small cab. I have one of those Coleman 1 lb bottle heaters that is pretty well enclosed. The front reflector does get hot. I was going to attach the sides so you could pivot it up out of the way to get on and off, and the top so you could slide it in place after the sides are set. Then fasten with velcro. The sides would have partial front and full sides and back. The top would have a large cutout for movement, but still retsin the heat. 

I built a similar rig for a pontoon cockpit enclosure for winter striper fishing that worked well enough to keep me from freezing riding down the lake, and provided a place to warm up when chilled. Only difference is that one had a side that opened for entrance and the remainder was fixed. Had to leave head sticking out to be able to see since I made it on the cheap the day before fishing. Fishing buddy got really pissed as it was built for one. We did manage to cram both of us inside and things came out OK. I need to do something. I get cold very quickly now since going on Warfarin to treat afib. Don' t have to worry this year, but hopefully will need next winter.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> U.S. Army standard issue arctic mittens from a surplus store. Worked good at -40..... Don't get me started on how I know


Bob,
I'm Joe, a new guy here ('40 9N)
The winter of '66 in Mendeltna, Alaska -80 deg F. -- REAL temp, not wind chill. 
Yeah, US Army or USAF Arctic mittens worked really, really, really well. The "K Boots" kept your feet warm and mittens let your fingers 'share heat' between themselves (However, both are really clumsy until you get used to them.) 

- Joe -


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

-80..... Brutal! I couldn't imagine.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

I was 20 years old and invincible. :~) As a trivial correction - it was minus 81 degrees F., real air temp and not wind chill. Wrenches would shatter in use, propane froze and the old Naugahyde seat covers would shatter like mad. 
The things you live through!

Hey Hoodoo - I now winter in Blanchard (next door to you, kinda).

- Joe -
('40 9N)


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Joe..... I don't mind being clumsy with my hands in gloves when it's really, really, cold. It's when I can't feel my fingers anymore that puts a damper on things.

When I first started working in maintenance shops, at ski areas in Colorado, I worked with a guy that was a heavy equipment mechanic on the Alaskan pipeline. That's the guy that taught me how to dress to survive working outside on equipment at -30. If not for that guy, I probably wouldn't have all my toes and fingers today.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Blanchard is less than 15 minutes from me, so yeah, you're next door! We have a time share at Stone ridge.


> Hey Hoodoo - I now winter in Blanchard (next door to you, kinda).
> 
> - Joe -
> ('40 9N)


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Deer Trail Rd - next road West & to the left from the entrance there at Stoneridge.

Small world, small world.

- Joe -
('40 9N)


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. You will like all the advice from people dwho have been there and done that. Any advice you can share will also be appreciated. This Forum has been a wealth of knowledge for me. I personally have a wealth of advice on what not to do from first hand experience. Welcome.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Another thought; how about some pipe insulation on the tillers?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Unless they are heated gloves I don't think your going to find anything warmer than a good pair of mittens. I have a pair of insulated snowmobile mittens that have worked really well to -30 or colder. At 0 or above they are too warm.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have used the split foam pipe insulation on my tractir steering wheels for another reason. The outer plastic coating has pieces missing, so I wrap them tight with 3 layers of Scotch electrical tape. The foam lasts essentially forever due to the tight wrap, but the electrical tape needs replaced every 5 years or so. It makes a nice soft wheel that doesn't hurt the fingers with manual steering. Never thought about insulation factor.


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I never wear gloves. Even in -30 my hands don't get cold unless I handle an aluminum ladder or holding on to the steering wheel on my tractor with wind blowing since I'm not actually moving. Then I alternate my hands to my jacket pocket. In the coldest of weather though, my hands will stay warm to the touch, as others around me in disbelief have shook my hand to see if they were cold.
> 
> Anyways, have you ever tried the electric heated gloves such as these?
> 
> https://www.freeshipdeal.com/produc...NLE380OO0boEi0DBldnZLu5UyEyrHhCBoCPkEQAvD_BwE


I bought a pair of these gloves and am in the process of trying to return them. I put 6 new AA batteries in them & wore them in 25 deg. weather for one hour on my TD-14A plowing snow. I never felt any warmth---my hands were cold at the end of the hour. The red "on" lights were very dim & all batteries tested in the "low" range on my battery tester.

Vic


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Vic - Yes, the batteries tested low AFTER you used them, but were the batteries low straight from the package? It happens.

- Joe -


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

I test each battery I use in anything before I install it!

Vic


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Vic Bunn said:


> I test each battery I use in anything before I install it!
> 
> Vic


Excellent, Sir. 

You know - sometimes you just have to ask those silly questions. - Joe -


----------

